# IndyFurCon whos coming?



## LeoAngelo (Feb 15, 2010)

first furry con in Indiana this august, whos coming?


----------



## IggyB (Feb 16, 2010)

I have relatives that live right there in Fishers (my hometown) that I visit every summer, and I'd kinda like to go, but probably won't since I'm only 17 and I don't suit. I kinda hope I'm down there that weekend and might at least swing by and say hi to anyone outside.

I will say this though, if they keep it going in the years to come I'll probably go sometime.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

IggyB said:


> I have relatives that live right there in Fishers (my hometown) that I visit every summer, and I'd kinda like to go, but probably won't since I'm only 17 and I don't suit. I kinda hope I'm down there that weekend and might at least swing by and say hi to anyone outside.
> 
> I will say this though, if they keep it going in the years to come I'll probably go sometime.


 
Finally someone responded to this. Well i hope to see you there but if not i understand. I dont have a fusuit but either way. thanks for the reply


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 3, 2010)

I would difinatly go, if I can aford it when the time rolls around.

I to don't have a suit, and have never been to a con of any kind before =(


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Mar 9, 2010)

I definitely plan to go. I live on the west side of Indy during the summer, so it's actually close. I'm saving up money from commissions to pay for the pass.

I kinda wish I had a suit, but I'm just happy to have a chance to go to a furcon.

And then immediately after the con I have to move into my apartment in Bloomington. Ack!


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 13, 2010)

Im thinking about going if I find out if any furs I know are going.

In other words, Im paying maybe 200 for a furmeet. :/


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 17, 2010)

Considering it. Gotta see how that whole schedule pans out.


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't mind going, but on the account that I don't have a fursuit yet or the money to get one, I'm stuck here in Wisconsin. One day I'll go when I get the money for it. Have fun for those who are going. =)


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 27, 2010)

I have friends down in Indy. It was between this and Midwest Furfest this year. Probably go to Indy since Its next to impossible going to Mff thanks to both finals and Black Friday.


----------



## lostangelkira (Apr 5, 2010)

Unless something happens between now and August, I'm officially going to IFC.


----------



## dresil (Apr 17, 2010)

I plan on attending myself, coming from NE Illinois.


----------

